# Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?



## Fehlbiss (14. Januar 2013)

als ich mir die neue f&f dvd angeschaut hab habich mich ziemlich gewundert.
in dem Quappenfilm (minute 5:13) sieht es so aus als wird mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt. 
man sieht wie die Kiemen und de Schwanzflosse sich bewegen herzstich ist auch nicht. 
da werden sich alle Angelgegner wieder freuen.....

was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Und?

Lebenden Köfi kann man da einsetzen wo nicht explizit verboten.

Ist nicht mal in Deutschland überall grundsätzlich verboten - bevor jetzt wieder einer schreibt das wäre so.

Im Fischereigesetz B-W steht sogar drin, wie ein lebender Köfii anzuködern ist......


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



> in dem Quappenfilm (minute 5:13) sieht es so aus als wird mit lebendigem Köderfisch geangelt.



na und!



> da werden sich alle Angelgegner wieder freuen.....



Ich glaube der größte Angelgegner ist der Angler (Kollege) selbst!

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist nicht mal in Deutschland überall grundsätzlich verboten - bevor jetzt wieder einer schreibt das wäre so.
> 
> Im Fischereigesetz B-W steht sogar drin, wie ein lebender Köfii anzuködern ist......




Steht das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nicht über den Fischereigesetzen der Länder? |kopfkrat

Apropos F&F, die veröffentlichen auch Videos, in denen von außen gehakte Fische, die weder einem Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit unterliegen, zurückgesetzt (geschmissen) werden und finden scheinbar nichts dabei.


----------



## LOCHI (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Es sollten mehr Videos auf den Markt wo mit lebenden Köfi geangelt wird! gerade bei der Jugend seh ich oft das da noch Fehler gemacht werden....
Hier besteht Aufklärungsbedarf!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



> Steht das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nicht über den Fischereigesetzen der Länder?



Und?

Auch wieder so ein Märchen...

Im Tierschutzgesetz steht nirgends, dass der lebende Köfi verboten wäre.

Man braucht nur - wie fürs Angeln als solches auch - einen vernünftigen Grund...


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Im "Blinker" würde so was natürlich nie gezeigt werden..


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Es sollten mehr Videos auf den Markt wo mit lebenden Köfi geangelt wird! gerade bei der Jugend seh ich oft das da noch Fehler gemacht werden....
> Hier besteht Aufklärungsbedarf!!!



Sehe ich genauso. Obwohl der Jugend ja schon seit langem vorgegaukelt wird, man würde damit Fische "quälen".

Zurück zur Normalität.


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ich kenne auch nen Verein, wo es geduldet wird. Deshalb angel ich dort auch mit lebendem Köfi! Ist einfach der beste Köderfisch!!


----------



## LOCHI (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Fehlbiss schrieb:


> da werden sich alle Angelgegner wieder freuen.....



Außer den Anglern an sich und paar nicht geplatzten Peta Fröschen interessiert das keine Sau!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und?
> 
> Auch wieder so ein Märchen...
> 
> ...


 
Kommt auf das Bundesland an. In Bayern steht das Verbot z.B. explizit im Fischereigesetz:

*§ 15
Verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen​*_(1) Verboten ist_
_..._
_3. das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch,_​


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> na und!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 #v#v#6


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sehe ich genauso. Obwohl der Jugend ja schon seit langem vorgegaukelt wird, man würde damit Fische "quälen".
> 
> Zurück zur Normalität.


 
Wie siehst Du die Chancen auf einen Freispruch vor irgendeinem deutschen Gericht, wenn Du nach Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angeklagt wirst und keine Sondergenehmigung hast? 

Ich glaube, die Antwort zu kennen ...


----------



## The_Pitbull (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Bei uns in den Vereinen ist der lebende Köfi auch geduldet.Ich mach es auch ist einfach fängiger.Aber muß jeder selber entscheiden was er tut#hLG Pitti


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie siehst Du die Chancen auf einen Freispruch vor irgendeinem deutschen Gericht, wenn Du nach Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angeklagt wirst und keine Sondergenehmigung hast?
> 
> Ich glaube, die Antwort zu kennen ...




Definitiv sehe ich da Chancen. Wenn auch vielleicht nicht in der ersten Instanz. Man braucht da aber einen langen Atem.

Es fehlt nach wie vor der klare Beweis, dass Fische Schmerz oder Leid empfinden können. Und das muss bewiesen werden, denn eine Verurteilung auf Grund von Annahmen ist in Deutschland gesetzeswidrig.

Nachtrag, wenn es im Fischereigesetz oder auf der Erlaubniskarte vermerkt ist, hat man natürlich schlechte Karten. Dann bleibt immer noch eine OWI übrig.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Ich kenne auch nen Verein, wo es geduldet wird. Deshalb angel ich dort auch mit lebendem Köfi! Ist einfach der beste Köderfisch!!


 
So was hier zu posten: Respekt! |supergri

Falls Dein Verein in Rheinland-Pfalz ansässig ist, ist es ohne behördliche Sondergenehmigung völlig belanglos, was er diesbezüglich akzeptiert:

http://www.lfvrlp.de/downloads/landesfischereiordnung.pdf

*§ 29​*_Fischfang mit lebendem Köderfisch_
_Zum Schutz der Fischerei kann *die Fischereibehörde* den Fischfang mit dem lebenden Köderfisch für bestimmte offene oder geschlossene Gewässer oder Gewässerteile zulassen. Dabei können Anordnungen über die zu verwendende Fischart, die Köderfischbefestigung und über die Zeit der Ausübung des Fischfangs getroffen werden._​


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie siehst Du die Chancen auf einen Freispruch vor irgendeinem deutschen Gericht, wenn Du nach Angeln mit dem lebenden Köderfisch wegen Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetz angeklagt wirst und keine Sondergenehmigung hast?
> 
> Ich glaube, die Antwort zu kennen ...



Wenn es durch nachrangige Gesetze oder Verordnungen nicht verboten ist, steht das TSchG dem nicht entgegen. Dazu bedürfte es des Nachweises von Leiden und nicht der subjektiven Beurteilung einzelner Kuschelfischfreunde.
Da mit der Angelabsicht ein vernünftiger Grund gegeben ist, wird es also äußerst schwierig.
Und da die Angelgegner, insbesondere die einer gewissen Streunerhundemörderfraktion, genau wissen, dass der Versuch, einen Präzidenzfall zu schaffen, höchstwahrscheinlich genau in die andere Richtung gehen würde, versuchen sie es erst gar nicht. :m


----------



## Honeyball (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Achso, die Chance auf Freispruch ist nur deshalb so gering, weil es gar nicht erst zu einer Verhandlung kommen wird! :vik:


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

richtig, also F&F verbieten, wegen Verbreitung gefährlichem Inhalts|bigeyes
Gruß A.


----------



## hf22 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Und ich wahr mir 100 prozent sicher das mein Köderfisch tot ist :q


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Achso, die Chance auf Freispruch ist nur deshalb so gering, weil es gar nicht erst zu einer Verhandlung kommen wird! :vik:


 
Verhandlungen gab es bereits zur Genüge. Beispiele:
http://www.tierschutz-urteile.de/urteile_detail.php?display=fallsammlung&urteil=4408
http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=3076&pk=58536&p=1
http://www.angelpark-teichhof.de/pic/angelgewaesser/pahlen.pdf
http://www.angelpark-teichhof.de/pic/angelgewaesser/burg.pdf


----------



## antonio (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Purist schrieb:


> Steht das deutsche Tierschutzgesetz nicht über den Fischereigesetzen der Länder? |kopfkrat
> 
> Apropos F&F, die veröffentlichen auch Videos, in denen von außen gehakte Fische, die weder einem Mindestmaß noch Schonzeit unterliegen, zurückgesetzt (geschmissen) werden und finden scheinbar nichts dabei.



ja und wo steht, daß das verboten ist außer in bayern.

antonio


----------



## Colophonius (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Verhandlungen gab es bereits zur Genüge. Beispiele:
> http://www.tierschutz-urteile.de/urteile_detail.php?display=fallsammlung&urteil=4408





Das ist wohl das anschaulichste Beispiel.
In § 17 Nr.2 b TierSchuG geht es laut Wortlaut nämlich gerade nicht um einen vernünftigen Grund. Dort steht:
Bestraft wird, wer einem Wirbeltier länger anhaltende [oder sich wiederholende] Schmerzen zufügt.


Vorausgesetzt der Annahme, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, wäre nur noch zu klären, was unter "länger anhaltend" zu verstehen ist.
Im Urteil wird dies bei 15-30 Minuten angenommen, desweiteren kommt dazu, dass man auch andere Köder nutzen kann. 

Ich würde es also nicht darauf ankommen lassen.


----------



## vermesser (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Wie oft wollt Ihr das hier noch durchkauen aus den verschiedensten auslösenden Gründen?

Es ist in vielen Gewässern in Deutschland verboten laut Karte. 
Es wird allerdings trotzdem in nahezu genauso vielen Gewässern praktiziert und geduldet.

Das Verbot ist Schwachsinn, klar. Trotzdem steht es auf vielen Angelkarten, in vielen Gewässerordnungen und sonstwo.

Und das Risiko erwischt zu werden, trägt jeder selbst...

Viel mehr gibts dazu doch eigentlich kaum zu sagen...


----------



## Wizard2 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

....
Vorausgesetzt der Annahme, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, ........[/QUOTE]

Aber laut wissenschaftlicher studien empfinden fische keine schmerzen, da die dafür vorgesehene hirnregionen nicht, bzw nicht ausreichend vorhanden . Darf die Richterin dann nach eigenem empfinden entscheiden??


----------



## zanderzone (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So was hier zu posten: Respekt! |supergri
> 
> Falls Dein Verein in Rheinland-Pfalz ansässig ist, ist es ohne behördliche Sondergenehmigung völlig belanglos, was er diesbezüglich akzeptiert:
> 
> ...



Nein in Niedersachsen! Den Kontrolleuren wurde mitgeteilt, das es geduldet werden soll. Was die Polizei macht etc. ist natürlich was anderes! Ach ja! Eier muss man haben um so etwas im Forum zu posten. Aber ich denke, das ein großer Teil der Angler noch mit lebenden Köfi angelt, aber es keiner öffentlich zu gibt!
Bin aber die meiste Zeit mit Gummi unterwegs.. Kommt ganz selten vor, das ich mal nen Köfi bade..


----------



## Sharpo (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Wo haben die denn geangelt? 
In Deutschland?   

Oder im Ausland?

In NRW ist es auch verboten.


----------



## Colophonius (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> ....
> Vorausgesetzt der Annahme, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, ........


 
Aber laut wissenschaftlicher studien empfinden fische keine schmerzen, da die dafür vorgesehene hirnregionen nicht, bzw nicht ausreichend vorhanden . Darf die Richterin dann nach eigenem empfinden entscheiden??[/QUOTE]

Man könnte es auf Gutachten stützen, die dann evt. solche Ergebnisse liefern:
http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-77299773.html


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



zanderzone schrieb:


> Nein in Niedersachsen! Den Kontrolleuren wurde mitgeteilt, das es geduldet werden soll. Was die Polizei macht etc. ist natürlich was anderes! Ach ja! Eier muss man haben um so etwas im Forum zu posten. Aber ich denke, das ein großer Teil der Angler noch mit lebenden Köfi angelt, aber es keiner öffentlich zu gibt!
> Bin aber die meiste Zeit mit Gummi unterwegs.. Kommt ganz selten vor, das ich mal nen Köfi bade..


 
Niedersachsen hat tatsächlich in Sachen lebender Köderfisch eine für deutsche Verhältnisse sehr liberale Regelung und stellt dem Fischereiausübenden frei zu entscheiden, ob eine rechtfertigende Ausnahmesituation vorliegt.

Ist gut in folgendem Dokument des  Fischereikundlichen Dienstes des Landes Niedersachsen erläutert:
 
http://www.fsv-wissingen.de/tl_files/gewaesser/Gewaesserordnung8.pdf

Zitat:
"Der Fischereiausübende hat aufgrund der vorgenannten Kriterien (sehe Ziffer II) selbst zu beurteilen, ob ein Ausnahmefall gegeben ist."

Im gleichen Dokument findet sich aber auch folgende Feststellung:
"Nach herrschender Rechtsauffassung ist die Verwendung lebender Köderfische grundsätzlich nicht mehr zulässig".


----------



## Kauli11 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> na und!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
|good:


----------



## LOCHI (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Wizard2 schrieb:


> ....
> Vorausgesetzt der Annahme, dass Fische Schmerzen empfinden können, ........


 
Aber laut wissenschaftlicher studien empfinden fische keine schmerzen, da die dafür vorgesehene hirnregionen nicht, bzw nicht ausreichend vorhanden . Darf die Richterin dann nach eigenem empfinden entscheiden??[/QUOTE]

Sollte bei der Richterin die Vorgesehene Hirnregion (und auch Hirnmasse, sonst nützt die ganze Region nämlich nix) nur ansatzweise vorhanden sein so wird sie im sinne des Anglers entscheiden!


----------



## magi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

..Ich denke die Richterin bringt zumindest die Fähigkeit mit sich in ggf. bisher fremde Materie, wie z.B. den Raubfischfang mit Natur- und Kunstködern soweit einzuarbeit, dass Ihr, auch ohne Inselbegabung, auffällt, dass sich Raubfische in jedem Gewässer und unter nahezu allen Bedingungen auch mit Kunstködern fangen lassen. Als nächstes ist Sie leider nicht auch nicht automatisch "gezwungen" Studien zu zitieren, welche die Schmerz-/Leidensunempfindlichkeit von Fischen bescheinigen, Sie kann (sei auch anderen "Hardlinern und Dokmatikern" vielleicht mal empfohlen), mit 2 oder 3 Klicks sogar hier im Internet wissenschaftlich anerkannte Studien mit konträren Schlussfolgerungen finden.. Und dann bist du, einfach ausgedrückt, am Arsch !! - Und das finde ich, zumindest teilweise, gut so!!!


----------



## Professor Tinca (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Da es aber Studien pro als auch contra Schmerzempfindlichkeit gibt, bleibt mindestens ein Restzweifel und dann hat es "in dubio pro reo" zu heißen!


----------



## Gondoschir (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind immer noch 2 unterschiedliche Schuhe.
Ein Freund von mir ist Rechtsanwalt und er sagt mir immer: "Vor Gericht und auf hoher See bist Du in Gottes Hand".
In Deutschland gibt es kein Recht. Nur Urteile.


----------



## LOCHI (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Gondoschir schrieb:


> Recht haben und Recht kriegen sind immer noch 2 unterschiedliche Schuhe.



Richtig!
Machen und erwischen lassen aber auch!:q


----------



## W-Lahn (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Amüsant das ein Raubfischexperte des Blinkers diesen Thread eröffnet hat und  darin  das barbarische Verhalten des Konkurrenz-Magazins anprangert... |rolleyes


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Kommt auf das Bundesland an. In Bayern steht das Verbot z.B. explizit im Fischereigesetz:
> 
> *§ 15
> Verbotene Fangarten, Fanggeräte und Fangvorrichtungen​*_(1) Verboten ist_
> ...



Ja und wieso? 
Weil die verbreitet eh keine bis kaum Fische mehr haben, jämmerlicher als in Bayern ist mir bisher kaum was anderes in DE als vlt. Hafenanlagen anderswo untergekommen, und dort sind sogar dort noch nachweislich Fische. 
Bayern ist *in fisch+anglerischer Hinsicht* wohl das letzte Bundesland, als Vorbild nunmal gänzlich ungeeignet. 
Die wenigen noch guten Bereiche sollte die dort angelnden gut als ihren Schatz hüten.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Da es aber Studien pro als auch contra Schmerzempfindlichkeit gibt, bleibt mindestens ein Restzweifel und dann hat es "in dubio pro reo" zu heißen!



Entscheidend dürfte wohl die Auslegung sein, was "Schmerz" bzw. "Leiden" ist.

Schmerz (Wikipedia):
(lat. dolor, griech. ἄλγος, álgos) ist eine komplexe subjektive Sinneswahrnehmung, die als akutes Geschehen den Charakter eines Warn- und Leitsignals aufweist und in der Intensität von unangenehm bis unerträglich reichen kann. 

Schmerz (Duden):
durch Krankheit, Verletzung o. Ä. ausgelöste, sehr unangenehme körperliche Empfindung


Leiden (Duden):
einen Zustand von schwerer Krankheit, Schmerzen, seelischem Leiden o. Ä. auszuhalten, zu ertragen, zu erdulden haben 
(an einer bestimmten Krankheit, einem bestimmten Leiden) erkrankt sein 
(durch etwas, jemanden) körperlich oder seelisch stark beeinträchtigt werden; (etwas, jemanden) als schwer erträglich empfinden 
(durch etwas) Schaden nehmen

_Diese Form von Schmerz/Leid dürften Fische zweifelsfrei empfinden ..._


Damit dürfte das Tatbestandsmerkmal "einem Wirbeltier länger anhaltende oder sich wiederholende erhebliche Schmerzen oder Leiden zufügen" beim LeKöFi erfüllt sein ... Und Tatbestandserfüllung zieht bekanntlich die Rechtsfolge nach sich ...


----------



## Raubwels (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Hi,
jeden das seinen, aber für mich gibt es keinen Grund mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln.
Ich finde es persönlich pervers, und unnötig.
Aber wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung.

Petri Raubwels


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Also wenn ich was als pervers ansehe, dann eher nen Stecker durch die Zunge, Nippel, Vorhaut usw.  
Sowas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piercing

http://de.wikipedia.org/w/index.php?title=Datei:Piercing.jpg&filetimestamp=20050802184434
(Rechte Wikipedia, öffentlich gemacht, ich erspare empfindsamen Naturen mal die Einbindung :g)

Aber warte mal |kopfkrat ... wenn diese empfindsamen Menschlein das alle schon freiwillig und begierig machen, kann so'n zumindest dünner Haken durch den Köfi irgendwie auch nicht so schlimm sein oder?  

Definieren wir es also zukünftig als "KöFi-Schmuck" :m


----------



## daci7 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Was viele Leute mal überdenken sollten ist, dass meist die größten Aufschreie aus der Carphunter und/oder modernen Spinnfischerszene kommen - die ja bekanntlich für C&R bekannt sind.
Und nun sollte man mal den Unterschied zwischen C&R und lebendem Köfi *rechtlich* und fachlich aufdröseln und merkt automatisch wie nah die beieinander liegen. Das eine ist nur *grade* modern und *größtenteills* akzeptiert und das andere momentan (in unseren Breiten) auf dem absteigenden Ast.
#h


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Also wenn ich was als pervers ansehe, dann eher nen Stecker durch die Zunge, Vorhaut usw.
> Sowas: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Piercing
> 
> Aber warte mal |kopfkrat ... wenn diese empfindsamen Menschlein das alle schon freiwillig und begierig machen, kann so'n zumindest dünner Haken durch den Köfi irgendwie auch nicht so schlimm sein oder?
> ...



Zumal der Haken im Köfi pervers sein soll, aber der Haken im gefangenen Fisch...der ist wiederum ok #d.

Sowas von scheinheilig....|uhoh:


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hi,
> jeden das seinen, aber für mich gibt es keinen Grund mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln.
> Ich finde es persönlich pervers, und unnötig.
> Aber wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung.
> ...


 Angeln an sich ist schon pervers und unnötig |rolleyes. Warum gehst du denn überhaupt angeln??? Kannst deinen Fisch doch kaufen gehen. Ich persönlich fange mit lebendigem Köderfisch bedeutend besser.......und ja ich weiss.....der Fisch erleidet Schmerzen.....oder auch nicht.....dann hat er halt Streß........genau wie jeder Fisch den ich fange Punkt. 
Irgendwie nerven mich die ganzen Kollegenanschei....r tierisch.......aber wehe man pisst denen anne Karre.......dann is alles halb so schlimm!!! In diesem Sinne......#6
Gruß


----------



## LOCHI (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Alles total wurst hier!
Ich hab schon ne Sau aufgebrochen die hatte kurz vor der Säule nen ca. 4 Jahre alten steckschuss!
Da kommt auch keiner und liest dass Abendgebeet!


----------



## Raubwels (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Hi,
für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied, ob ich den Fisch einen Haken im Maul verpasse damit ich ihn landen kann, oder ob ich dem Fisch einen Haken verpasse und ihn unter Umständen übe Stunden damit schwimmen lasse.
Zumal ich bekennender Kochtopfangler bin.

Petri
Raubwels


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hi,
> für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied, ob ich den Fisch einen Haken im Maul verpasse damit ich ihn landen kann, oder ob ich dem Fisch einen Haken verpasse und ihn unter Umständen übe Stunden damit schwimmen lasse.
> Zumal ich bekennender Kochtopfangler bin.
> 
> ...


 Ach ja......und was ist mit geschonten oder untermaßigen Fischen die geschluckt haben?????? Machste dir da auch solche Gedanken??? Scheinheiligkeit pur nenn ichs!!!


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Die Diskussion führt außer Angler im Wesentlichen keiner und die am liebsten im www-Netz.
wenn ich mir die geposteten Urteile anschaue, dann waren es Angler , die sich in vorauseilenden Gehorsam dagegen aussprachen. Warum wohl?
Die wenigsten hier ( ich inbegriffen) können dem wissenschaftlich  Geblubber noch folgen und herauslesen , was da tendenziell ist. Von der juristschen Anwendung der Ergebnisse ganz zu schweigen.
Solange niemand zweifelsfrei belegt, das Fische Leid / Schmerz empfinden können ( Streß ist ein ganz anderes Thema) Warum muss ich dann auf jemand einhacken, der mit LK angelt? Muss ich den jeden missionieren? Begeht der denn ein schweres Verbrechen? Bleibt doch mal auf dem Teppisch.Ob ich dem Fisch nen Haken durch die Lippe jage beim Fang (und möglichst mit UL Gerät , damit dér Drill auch geil ist) oder ob ich dem an der Lippe anködere - was meint ihr sagt der Fisch dazu? Fisch egal
Fertig|supergri
Gruß A.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ich muss echt sagen, ich bin freudig überrascht, wie viele hier doch eine gesunde Einstellung zu der Sache haben.#6

In einem anderen großen Anglerforum, welches mit der Farbe "grün" nicht spart, wäre man schon geteert und gefedert worden :q.


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Die Diskussion führt außer Angler im Wesentlichen keiner und die am liebsten im www-Netz.
> wenn ich mir die geposteten Urteile anschaue, dann waren es Angler , die sich in vorauseilenden Gehorsam dagegen aussprachen. Warum wohl?
> Die wenigsten hier ( ich inbegriffen) können dem wissenschaftlich Geblubber noch folgen und herauslesen , was da tendenziell ist. Von der juristschen Anwendung der Ergebnisse ganz zu schweigen.
> Solange niemand zweifelsfrei belegt, das Fische Leid / Schmerz empfinden können ( Streß ist ein ganz anderes Thema) Warum muss ich dann auf jemand einhacken, der mit LK angelt? Muss ich den jeden missionieren? Begeht der denn ein schweres Verbrechen? Bleibt doch mal auf dem Teppisch.Ob ich dem Fisch nen Haken durch die Lippe jage beim Fang (und möglichst mit UL Gerät , damit dér Drill auch geil ist) oder ob ich dem an der Lippe anködere - was meint ihr sagt der Fisch dazu? Fisch egal
> ...


 #r|good:#6


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ich muss echt sagen, ich bin freudig überrascht, wie viele hier doch eine gesunde Einstellung zu der Sache haben.#6
> 
> In einem anderen großen Anglerforum, welches mit der Farbe "grün" nicht spart, wäre man schon geteert und gefedert worden :q.


 Welches meinst Du?????


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



spodsbjerg schrieb:


> Welches meinst Du?????



Nuja...da gab's mal ne Musiksendung im ZDF mit dem Dieter Thomas Heck, die hieß fast genauso wie besagtes Forum.
Setz noch unser aller Objekt der Begierde davor und tatata....:q


----------



## MarLor (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Finde es hier auch recht komisch das viele die c&r betreiben auf einmal mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln!

Was ich noch am lustigsten finde das sich hier manche vor Stolz auf die Brust hauen das sie es zu geben mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln! Da muss ich einfach fragen warum?

Und zu denen die sagen das ein Haken im Mund genau so ist wie im Rücken, kann ich nur sagen entweder redet ihr euch das ganze einfach nur schön und vergleicht deshalb Äpfel mit Birnen oder ihr habt euren Kopf zu oft unter Wasser gesteckt....!

Lebender Köderfisch? Nein Danke... ich kann zumindest meine Fische auch anders fangen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Hi,
> für mich ist das schon ein Unterschied, ob ich den Fisch einen Haken im Maul verpasse damit ich ihn landen kann, oder ob ich dem Fisch einen Haken verpasse und ihn unter Umständen übe Stunden damit schwimmen lasse.
> Zumal ich bekennender Kochtopfangler bin.
> 
> ...



Klar ist das ein Unterschied. Mit ersterem belastest Du Dein Gewissen, mit Ablehnung zweiterem beruhigst Du es wieder.

Nennt man auch Scheinheilig.


----------



## Windelwilli (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



MarLor schrieb:


> Finde es hier auch recht komisch das viele die c&r betreiben auf einmal mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln!
> 
> Was ich noch am lustigsten finde das sich hier manche vor Stolz auf die Brust hauen das sie es zu geben mit lebenden Köderfisch zu angeln! Da muss ich einfach fragen warum?
> 
> ...



Dann erklär doch mal den entscheidenden Unterschied - auch moralisch - zwischen dem Zielfisch, auf den du es abgesehen hast, der jedoch unter dem Mindestmaß liegt, aber dummerweise tief geschluckt hat und den du nun an Ultraleichtem Gerät ausdrillen musst und dem Köderfisch, der lebend an der "Nase" oder der Rückenfloss-Wurzel angeboten wird und den du vielleicht sogar wieder freilassen kannst, weil nichts gebissen hat.
Was macht die erste Option so viel wertvoller und unbedenklicher?
Sollte man da nicht lieber das Hobby wechseln?
Man kann Fische nicht schonen, in dem man auf sie angelt!#q


----------



## hanzz (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ob viele Ablehner des lebenden Köfis ihm genauso ablehnend gegenüberstehen würden wenn er noch erlaubt wäre ?

Glaube nicht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Anderer Leutz' Montagen sind mir persönlich vollkommen juck.

Ich hab so wenig Zeit zum Angeln, dass ich mich dabei lieber um meinen eigenen Kram kümmere als zu schauen, was bei Kollegen dran rumzappelt (oder halt auch nicht). Moralfinger-Denunzianten kann ich allgemein sowieso leiden wies Ranzenweh. Heile Welt mit Gewalt, nee danke.

Ich selbst verwende keine lebenden KöFis, verurteile aber auch niemand, der selbiges tut. 

Für mich besteht da kein Unterschied drin, ob man nen Wurm, n Grashüpfer oder n Fisch am Haken zappeln lässt. Da wird pauschal gesagt was Lebendiges gepierct - ob nu mit oder ohne Wirbelsäule, immer dasselbe Prinzip.

Was ich jedoch komplett scheinheilig finde, sind fanatische C&R-Verfechter, die ohne Stahl angeln und Verludern somit billigend in Kauf nehmen. Nen Riesenaufstand wegen Zurücksetzen, Fischbefeuchten, Landungsgriffen/-geräten etc. machen, aber dann wg. "geringerer Fangchancen" auf Stahl verzichten und Hechte am UL-Tackle abreißen.

Solche Leute müssten eigentlich NUR mit Stahlvorfach am Wasser anzutreffen sein, wenn es ihnen tatsächlich so stark ums Fischwohl und Bestandserhalt geht, wie sie behaupten. Aber dann spielt der hippe Mini-Suspender halt nicht mehr so schön und die Chance aufn Käppi-Polbrillen-Poserfoto sinkt... DAS sind für mich potentielle Laichfischkiller.


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

@Windelwilli,
reg dich nicht auf!!! Leuten, denen beim "zubereiten" des Fisches auffällt, das der Fisch noch (schon wieder) voll Laich ist......denen kannst du nicht helfen |rolleyes. Überall mitreden aber selber null Plan!!;+


----------



## Taxidermist (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Zitat:W-Lahn


> Dabei seit: 10.2010
> Ort: Giessen
> Beiträge: 160
> 
> ...


Das finde ich auch interessant, scheint einer von Veit's Kumpeln zu sein,aber ob er deshalb dem Jahrverlag auch zwangsläufig nahesteht?
Aber vielleicht würde er gern!

Jürgen


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Anderer Leutz' Montagen sind mir persönlich vollkommen juck.
> 
> Ich hab so wenig Zeit zum Angeln, dass ich mich dabei lieber um meinen eigenen Kram kümmere als zu schauen, was bei Kollegen dran rumzappelt (oder halt auch nicht). Moralfinger-Denunzianten kann ich allgemein sowieso leiden wies Ranzenweh. Heile Welt mit Gewalt, nee danke.
> 
> ...


|bigeyes der wahr nicht schlecht....hat gesessen :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



> moralfinger-denunzianten kann ich allgemein sowieso leiden wies ranzenweh. Heile welt mit gewalt, nee danke.
> 
> Ich selbst verwende keine lebenden köfis, verurteile aber auch niemand, der selbiges tut.
> 
> Für mich besteht da kein unterschied drin, ob man nen wurm, n grashüpfer oder n fisch am haken zappeln lässt. Da wird pauschal gesagt was lebendiges gepierct - ob nu mit oder ohne wirbelsäule, immer dasselbe prinzip.


#6#6#6


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Na is doch wahr... da wird man z. T. von so protopubertären Modepüppchen angepolt, wenn man EINEN Hecht für die Pfanne mitnimmt. Von wegen "rasant rasant, der Bestand wrid verbrannt".

Dieselben Leute berichten dann aber nonchalant von 3 abgerissenen Hechten an schicken Spielzeugmontagen. Und dass sie selbiges sogar in Kauf nehmen.

Wer hat dann zahlenmäßig mehr Fisch auf dem Gewissen? Ich oder die moralbeflissenen Hipster? Für mich pure Heuchelei. Und dazu viel diskussionswürdiger als nen (nicht mehr) zappelnder Köfi.

Ich stresse niemand am Wasser, also will ich verdammt nochmal auch nicht gestresst werden.


----------



## patrik41 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

|good:





vermesser schrieb:


> Wie oft wollt Ihr das hier noch durchkauen aus den verschiedensten auslösenden Gründen?
> 
> Es ist in vielen Gewässern in Deutschland verboten laut Karte.
> Es wird allerdings trotzdem in nahezu genauso vielen Gewässern praktiziert und geduldet.
> ...


----------



## MarLor (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Du sagst es doch schon selbst, wenn ein untermaßiger gebissen hat und vielleicht noch tief geschluckt hat ok, dann ist es dumm gelaufen und kann ich moralisch verkraften da es nicht meine absicht war diesen untermaßigen zu fangen. Und der Drill handelt sich hierbei um Sekunden oder um wenige Minuten. 

Angel ich jedoch mit einem Fisch kann dies, wenn es aus sicht des Fisches läuft Stunden dauern bis er wieder vom Haken befreit wurde und ob er dann die kraft noch hat sich zu erholen? Aus meiner Sicht nicht vorstellbar!

Und keine Angst ich habe auch nicht das größte Mitgefühl wenn es Tiere geht die ich essen will!

Darf ich auch nicht haben, denn ich bin Metzger.

Es gibt genug andere Methoden wie das Dragkovichsystem oder gleich mit toten Köder zu angeln... da geht das sterben wenigstens schnell und zieht sich nicht über Stunden.#d


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

@PirschHirsch
|pftroest: ruhig bleiben Brauner |sagnix


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

@MarLor,
|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla:|bla: spar dir dein Moralapostelgelaber |uhoh:.
Der Fisch der geschluck hat und dem du den Haken herausoperiert hast der stirbt auch nicht sofort!!!! Aber höchstwahrscheinlich später!!!! Ob du es nun gewollt hast oder nicht!!!! Hättest du nicht geangelt......wärs auch nicht passiert. Was lehrt uns das???? Geh lieber nicht angeln.#c


----------



## Mergenthaler (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ich angle immer mit lebender Maus auf Hechte.. klappt wunderbar, vor allem in den letzten Minuten bevor die Maus ertrinkt beißen sie gerne. Bei der Farbe bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob weiße, braune oder schwarze Mäuse besser gehen.
Bisher habe ich allen die mich darauf angesprochen haben einfach gesagt das ich sie nicht stresse also sollen sie mich auch nicht stressen!


----------



## spodsbjerg (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Mergenthaler schrieb:


> Ich angle immer mit lebender Maus auf Hechte.. klappt wunderbar, vor allem in den letzten Minuten bevor die Maus ertrinkt beißen sie gerne. Bei der Farbe bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob weiße, braune oder schwarze Mäuse besser gehen.
> Bisher habe ich allen die mich darauf angesprochen haben einfach gesagt das ich sie nicht stresse also sollen sie mich auch nicht stressen!


 
Dann nimm lieber Ratten!!!! Die mögen die meisten nicht also ists denen wahrscheinlich egal |supergri. Ausserdem sind Ratten größer und du kannst selektiv fischen :m


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ich plädiere für einen LEBENDEN KORMORAN.

Der greift dann ganz nebenbei auch noch ganz elegant fliegende Fische ab :vik:

Auf besonders große Welse könnte man vielleicht auch mit einem LEBENDEN BIBER Erfolg haben. Und für die Mutter aller Welse mit einem LEBENDEN SCHÄFERHUND.

Letzterer hätte den Vorteil, dass er nicht per Boot rausgefahren werden muss, sondern bei entsprechender Erziehung auf Kommando fix an den angedachten Inhalationsort schwimmt. Das spart Zeit, Sprit und Bojen-Kohle.

Das ist die wahre Fernbedienung: Nature Dog statt Robo-Fish


----------



## Bulettenbär (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Mergenthaler schrieb:


> Ich angle immer mit lebender Maus auf Hechte.. klappt wunderbar, vor allem in den letzten Minuten bevor die Maus ertrinkt beißen sie gerne. Bei der Farbe bin ich mir aber nicht sicher ob weiße, braune oder schwarze Mäuse besser gehen.
> Bisher habe ich allen die mich darauf angesprochen haben einfach gesagt das ich sie nicht stresse also sollen sie mich auch nicht stressen!



made my day :vik:


----------



## Eisbär14 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ich kann das alles nicht verstehen.
Wenn ich ich jetzt beim angeln mit Kleingummi nen Barsch fange und beim reinkurbeln ein Hecht einsteigt,habe ich dann mit lebendem Köfi geangelt...?


----------



## angler1996 (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

das nennt sich zumindest in anderen Gegenden "Überbeißermethode"


----------



## mathei (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Eisbär14 schrieb:


> Ich kann das alles nicht verstehen.
> Wenn ich ich jetzt beim angeln mit Kleingummi nen Barsch fange und beim reinkurbeln ein Hecht einsteigt,habe ich dann mit lebendem Köfi geangelt...?


ja genau.und du hast es mit absicht gemacht. böser, böser eisbär


----------



## Naturliebhaber (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ja und wieso?
> Weil die verbreitet eh keine bis kaum Fische mehr haben, jämmerlicher als in Bayern ist mir bisher kaum was anderes in DE als vlt. Hafenanlagen anderswo untergekommen, und dort sind sogar dort noch nachweislich Fische.
> Bayern ist *in fisch+anglerischer Hinsicht* wohl das letzte Bundesland, als Vorbild nunmal gänzlich ungeeignet.
> Die wenigen noch guten Bereiche sollte die dort angelnden gut als ihren Schatz hüten.



In Bayern läuft einiges schief, was die Gesetzgebung und den Regelungsunfug betrifft, aber die Fischbestände sind super, wenn man dem richtigen (teuren :c) Verein beitritt. Trifft für Raubfische wegen des Befischungsdrucks natürlich nur bedingt zu, aber die Vereine leisten dort sehr gute Arbeit. Ich habe lange in Sachsen gefischt und möchte bzgl. der Bestände wirklich nicht mehr tauschen. Und mit Bestand meine ich keine Satzkarpfen von 40cm.


----------



## magi (14. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

@Eisbär

Hier gibt es nichts zu verstehen. Diskussion zwecklos! Hier werden wieder Äpfel mit Birnen verglichen. Jeder, der gegen den lebenden köderfisch ist oder dieses in der F&F nicht gut findet, nimmt automatisch entweder billigend abgerissene Fische in Kauf, da seine Montagen aus "Fun" nicht Zielfisch gerecht ausgelegt sind zwecks künstlicher Drillverlängerung oder ist zwangsläufig C&R Verfechter was ja eigentlich rein rechtlich ähnlich gelagert ist (dem Gedanken kann ich im Grundsatz sogar was abgewinnen, sofern es sich um reines C&R handelt, wo zu keinem Zeitpunkt Verwertungabsicht bestand). Und überhaupt, was fällt dir eigendlich ein ne andere Meinung zu haben und das auch noch hier zu schreiben, wir sitzen doch alle in einem Boot und das heißt natürlich auch, dass wir alle nie unterschiedlicher Meinung sind bzw. sein dürfen-der Feind liest ja schließlich mit und wird unsere Uneinigkeit sofort nutzen, um die Gesetze noch weiter zu verschärfen.. Aber lass dir eins gesagt sein, du solltest, wie anders denkende insgesamt, am besten mit dem Angeln aufhören. Bist wohl einfach zu tierfreundlich oder zu scheinheilig weil..du..fängst auch sicher mal untermaßige Fische, die dann (vielleicht) eingehen wenn du den haken entfernst das... ist...ja auch nicht gut. Leute ganz im Ernst: Ich gestehe ja jedem grundsätzlich seine Meinung zu, aber der ein oder andere sollte sich den Sch.. mal ernsthaft durchlesen, den er hier geschrieben hat!


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



mmaier1 schrieb:


> Niedlich, wie sich die Anglerschaft wieder gegenseitig zerfleischt.....



Das eigentlich niedliche ist, dass viele sich gar nicht bewusst sind, aus welcher Position heraus sie argumentieren.

Da wird die eigene Gefühlswelt teilweise auf den Fisch projeziert und daraus eine in sich perverse Tierschutzargumentation gebastelt.

Wie lauten die Fragen auf uns Menschen übertragen, wenn sie von einer höheren Spezies gejagt würden?

Willst Du Mensch lieber:

- Von jemandem mit einem Haken im Rachen aus Deinem Haus gezerrt werden, um aufgefressen zu werden?

- Von jemandem mit einem Haken im Rachen aus Deinem Haus gezerrt werden, damit derjenige dir den Haken dann mehr oder weniger sanft und, je nach Hakensitz, mit fraglicher Überlebenschance wieder rausoperiert und Dich in dein Haus zurücklaufen lässt, nur um dich am nächsten Tag wieder auf die gleiche Art rauszuzerren? Falls Du den vorherigen Fang überlebt hast.

- Von jemandem mit einem, an einem langen Strick gebundenen, Haken durch die Backe gestochen, in der Savanne ausgesetzt werden, in der Hoffnung, dass ein Löwe dich frisst und der den Haken mitschluckt und so am Seil hängt?


Welche dieser drei Möglichkeiten würden wir nicht als pervers betrachten ?

Klar, jede. Und wir würden uns wünschen, einfach in Ruhe gelassen zu werden.

Und wie würden wir über die Angehörigen dieser höheren Spezies denken, wenn die Vertreter der beiden ersten Methoden, die Vertreter der letzten Methode als pervers bezeichnen?

Also. Entweder argumentiere ich aus der Position des Menschen heraus, dann ist es eine reine Frage des eigenen Gewissens, die jeder für sich selbst entscheiden muss, und dessen Entscheidung anzuzweifeln keiner das Recht hat, weil wir im Grunde alle das Gleiche tun.

Oder aber man argumentiert aus der Position des Fisches heraus. Dann kann die konsequente Entscheidung nur lauten, mit dem Angeln vollständig aufzuhören.

Je nach eigenem Spassfaktor mal diese und mal jene Position zu vertreten ist Selbstbetrug und Zeichen mangelhafter Selbstreflexion. Solche Menschen sind mit sich selbst nicht im reinen, haben entweder noch nie versucht, dies zu schaffen oder es ist ihnen einfach nicht gelungen.


----------



## mabo1992 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Jetzt muss ich mein Senf dazu geben, wie oft haben wir das Thema durchgekaut? Richtig viel zu oft, aber wenn ich lese das hier manche schreiben, das wenn ich jetzt nicht mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln möchte(verboten...) und deswegen mit dem Angeln aufhören sollte? Also bitte Jungs und Mädels, jeder soll das so Hand haben wie er will. Wenn ich jemand damit sehe lasse ich ihn machen, er wird ja Wissen was er tut und soll es auch frei entscheiden können. Aber zerfleischt euch ruhig weiter, so kann ich noch 10mal mit dem Kopfschütteln und nur ein doofes grinsen über manche Posts über mich ergehen lassen. Die Lösung ist so einfach, nur der Mensch zu Stur um Einsicht zu nehmen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Je nach eigenem Spassfaktor mal diese und mal jene Position zu vertreten ist Selbstbetrug und Zeichen mangelhafter Selbstreflexion. Solche Menschen sind mit sich selbst nicht im reinen, haben entweder noch nie versucht, dies zu schaffen oder es ist ihnen einfach nicht gelungen.


 
Die Jagd zum Zwecke der Nahrungsbeschaffung (dein erstes Szenario) wurde vom "Tier" Mensch schon von Beginn an praktiziert und kommerzielle Tierzucht ist ja im Grunde genommen das Gleiche.

Tierfang zum Spaß und die Benutzung lebender Tiere als Köder kann in unserer Zeit ethisch nur vertretbar sein, wenn man davon ausgeht, dass das betroffene Tier dabei nicht leidet. Und genau da scheiden sich bei Fischen die Geister.

Wer also C&R ablehnt, muss konsequenterweise auch das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ablehnen.

Wer gegen das Angeln zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung ist, muss konsequenterweise Vegetarier sein.


----------



## Heilbutt (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> ...
> Willst Du Mensch lieber:
> 
> - Von jemandem mit einem Haken im Rachen aus Deinem Haus gezerrt werden, um aufgefressen zu werden?
> ...


 
Sehr gut dargestellt, Ralf!!

Ich für mich persönlich sind diese drei Möglichkeiten jedoch keineswegs gleich "brutal oder pervers"!!!

Meiner Ansicht nach ist ganz klar Variante eins die "humanste" der drei. ... raus aus dem Haus und schnell das Licht aus!!

Und wenn diese "Überrasse" noch vor hat mit mir einen Löwen zu fangen, dann noch Möglichkeit drei - wenn ich tot bin!!!

Daher gibt´s in der Gewissensfrage für mich durchaus Klassifizierungen:
Am reinsten ist dieses natürlich wenn man gar nicht angelt und Veganer ist.
Danach kommt für mich wie gesagt deine 1.Möglichkeit,
und danach gibt´s durchaus unzählige Steigerungen....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## grubenreiner (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Was ich anmerken möchte:

Wer hier argumentiert dass ein lebender Köfi auch nichts anderes als ein Fisch im drill ist da man beiden einen Haken irgendwo reinsticht, der möge sich hier im Forum an entsprechender Stelle doch die Tipps und Tricks zum lebenden Köfi durchlesen.

Bei Nasenköderung oder ähnlichem kann ich die Argumentation ja durchaus nachvollziehen, wenn dann aber empfohlen wird das Stahlvorfach beim lebenden Köfi unter der Haut durchzuziehen oder ähnliches muss ich mich schon arg wundern und dies auch definitiv für meinen Teil als übertrieben sehen. denn da besteht dann schon ein Unterschied zwischen einem Piercing und einer Ganzkörperdurchbohrung.

Und auch der "Piercing-Vergleichsfraktion" möchte ich anmerken dass wenn man die Größenverhältnisse Menach-Fisch Piercing-Haken ansieht dass menschliche Piercing doch eher Bliestift bis Zigarrendicke haben würde.

Und ich möchte hiermit nicht gegen den Lebendköfi argumentieren, noch dafür. Das muss jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen. Ich möchte lediglich zum Nachdenken anregen und evtl. die ein oder andere "Ins-eigene-Fäustchen-Lüge" aufzeigen.


----------



## Ralle 24 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



mabo1992 schrieb:


> aber wenn ich lese das hier manche schreiben, das wenn ich jetzt nicht mit lebenden Köderfisch angeln möchte(verboten...) und deswegen mit dem Angeln aufhören sollte?



Das wäre natürlich Quark. Wenn jemand gegenüber seinem Gewissen nicht mit lebendem Köfi angeln möchte, ist das doch absolut ok. Das ist die persönliche Sichtweise Mensch.


Nur hat derjenige nicht das Gewissen anderer zu beurteilen und jene die es doch tun, als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen. Dann nimmt er die Position des Fisches ein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



> Nur hat derjenige nicht das Gewissen anderer zu beurteilen und jene die es doch tun, als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen.


Genau das ist der Punkt!
#6#6#6


----------



## Syntac (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



LOCHI schrieb:


> Es sollten mehr Videos auf den Markt wo mit lebenden Köfi geangelt wird! gerade bei der Jugend seh ich oft das da noch Fehler gemacht werden....
> Hier besteht Aufklärungsbedarf!!!


 
  Jup, die nehmen vorher immer die Batterien raus. 



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Verhandlungen gab es bereits zur Genüge. Beispiele:
> http://www.tierschutz-urteile.de/urteile_detail.php?display=fallsammlung&urteil=4408
> http://www.mittelbayerische.de/index.cfm?pid=3076&pk=58536&p=1
> http://www.angelpark-teichhof.de/pic/angelgewaesser/pahlen.pdf
> http://www.angelpark-teichhof.de/pic/angelgewaesser/burg.pdf


 
  Die Anzeigenden waren ja auch in mindestens 2 der 4 Fälle Angler… beim ersten Link nicht ersichtlich…



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Ich glaube der größte Angelgegner ist der Angler (Kollege) selbst!
> 
> Jürgen


----------



## daci7 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ]...]
> Wer also C&R ablehnt, muss konsequenterweise auch das Fischen mit dem lebenden Köderfisch ablehnen.
> [...]


Nö, ich kann doch sagen, dass ich es moralisch nicht vertretbar finde Fische Stress auszusetzen *ohne vernünftigen Grund*, welcher für mich der spätere Verzehr ist. Demnach wäre C&R nicht ok, lebender Köfi zum Fang von Fischen die zum Verzehr gedacht sind allerdings schon.
(Der Beitrag is rein hypothetisch und spiegelt nicht meine Meinung wieder, von mir aus soll jeder so angeln wie er mag - sogar C&Rler ;P)


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



daci7 schrieb:


> von mir aus soll jeder so angeln wie er mag - sogar c&rler ;p)


Und Pott-, Spaß-, Freizeit-, Hobbyangler auch!! 

#6#6#6


----------



## vermesser (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Mergenthaler schrieb:


> Ich angle immer mit lebender Maus auf Hechte..



Ganz früher, in einer fernen Zeit, in einem anderen Land...da war das eine gängige und fängige Methode, um große Hechte aus flachen Krauttümpeln zu fangen  !

Es ist allerdings ein Zwilling, der mit Gummi unter der Maus befestigt wird einem Drilling eingepiekt vorzuziehen...

Auch kraftvolle und weite Würfe sollte man vermeiden...


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Irgendwie ist die ganze Diskussion Off-Topic. Der Thread-Ersteller wollte doch wissen was ihr davon haltet, dass ein Angel-Magazin auf seiner DVD, das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch zeigt. Beziehungsweise wollte er wissen ob ihr das für eine Vorlage für die Angelgegner haltet.


----------



## labralehn (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist die ganze Diskussion Off-Topic. Der Thread-Ersteller wollte doch wissen was ihr davon haltet, dass ein Angel-Magazin auf seiner DVD, das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch zeigt. Beziehungsweise wollte er wissen ob ihr das für eine Vorlage für die Angelgegner haltet.



Es soll auch Angler geben, die ausserhalb von Deutschland angeln. 

Da in anderen Ländern das Angeln mit lebendem Köderfisch nicht verboten ist, ist dies ok, wenn gezeigt wird, wie man mit lebendem Köderfisch angelt.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



W-Lahn schrieb:


> Vorlage für die Angelgegner haltet.



Wo waren denn diese Gutmenschen bei wichtigen Themen oder haben ihre Stimme erhoben?

http://www.welt.de/print/die_welt/article112367436/60-000-Tote-im-syrischen-Buergerkrieg.html
http://www.focus.de/politik/deutsch...ionen-menschen-in-deutschland_aid_844141.html

Stimmt..da geht es ja nur um Menschen.Welch verlogene Scheinheiligkeit.

Insofern wäre es mir pers.Latte was solche Clownvereine über die Angelei,egal ob Köfi tot oder quietschlebendig denken.


----------



## mabo1992 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich Quark. Wenn jemand gegenüber seinem Gewissen nicht mit lebendem Köfi angeln möchte, ist das doch absolut ok. Das ist die persönliche Sichtweise Mensch.
> 
> 
> Nur hat derjenige nicht das Gewissen anderer zu beurteilen und jene die es doch tun, als Tierquäler zu bezeichnen. Dann nimmt er die Position des Fisches ein.



Da hast auch vollkommen Recht Ralle, mir geht es nur darum das einige zu sehr abschweifen und meinen, das man nicht angeln sollte oder wie ich kurz zuvor hier gelesen habe Veganer sein sollte. Das kann ich dann überhaupt nicht nachvollziehen. 

Als Tierquäler darf natürlich keiner abgestempelt werden, ausser jemand liefert einen 100% Beweis das Fische schmerzen empfinden, dann würde ich es auch verstehen und auch eingreifen, falls sowas am Gewässer zu sehen wäre. Aber sonst hat jeder seine eigenen Methoden und soll das Risiko alleine tragen, ich will einfach nur in Ruhe angeln und ein netten Plausch gegebenenfalls mit anderen. 

Falls ich was falsch verstanden habe, dann sagt es mir, bin heute so oder so durch den Wind


----------



## Eisbär14 (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Schade das        magi   (#74)      erst so spät geschrieben hat,
hätte ein lustiger Abend mit Chips und Bier werden können.
Es ist schon Schööön wenn hier nicht ganz ernst gemeinte Beiträge die nicht mal so Realitätsfremd sind einem im Mund umgedreht werden.


----------



## Strahleman (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Um mal zum eigentlichen Thema zurückzukommen: Ich habe mir auch gerade das Video einmal angesehen und aus meiner Sicht sind die Köderfische tot, wenn auch vielleicht frisch abgeschlagen. Im Video werden zwei Köderfische gezeigt, bei beiden setzt der Augendrehreflex aus.

(Falls das hier scho gepostet wurde, sorry für das erneute erwähnen).


----------



## magi (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Sorry Eisbär14, habe deine Ironie überlesen. Mal Abgesehen davon, dass ich dich am Anfang erwähnt habe ändert dies grundsätzlich nichts an meinem Beitrag.


----------



## W-Lahn (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

@Strahlemann: Gibts das Video auch im Netz oder hast du die DVD?


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

Ich hab mir das Video auch gerade angesehen. Die KöFis sind definitiv tot. Also viel Wind um Nichts.

Beim zweiten präsentierten Köfi bewegt sich die Schwanzflosse, weil der Angler sie mit der aufgezogenen Schnur bewegt.

Alles in Butter #h


----------



## mathei (15. Januar 2013)

*AW: Lebender köfi In Fisch&Fang?*

na dann kommen wir auf beitrag 36 zurück und kaufen die f & f und nicht den bl


----------

